# Wireless N router recommendations



## CarolinaKSU (Nov 4, 2008)

So I have a Linksys WRT300N that is nearly 2 years old and seems to be dying. It keeps dropping signal all the time and is balls ass slow now. I have reset it over and over and flashing to DD-WRT does nothing for it, so I am in the market for a new one. Anyone have any recommendations for a new one? I do alot of streaming to my PS3 from my gaming rig which also acts as a media server and everyone in my house does lots of torrenting and gaming. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## niko084 (Nov 4, 2008)

Had great luck with this one not locking up.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127215


----------



## technicks (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you want a expensive one or a cheaper one?

For the expensive one i would say D-link dir 655.
And for a cheaper one a Linksys WRT54GL 1.1 and flash it with DD WRT.

Damn Niko you beat me to it with the D-link.lol


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Nov 4, 2008)

technicks said:


> Do you want a expensive one or a cheaper one?
> 
> For the expensive one i would say D-link dir 655.
> And for a cheaper one a Linksys WRT54GL 1.1 and flash it with DD WRT.
> ...



I really need an N router, we had an old WRT54GL with DD WRT and it just couldnt keep up with 5 people with multiple pcs on it. Plus streaming HD vids bogged down the LAN like crazy.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 4, 2008)

I use the Belkin F5D8233-4, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833314033, at home and it has worked awesome so far since last Dec.  The router is up in my friends apartment, caty-corner to me, and I generally get a 4 bar signal everyday and sometimes 5.  He also has his Xbox 360 and pc plugged into it as well and I have to complains about downloading or playing online.


----------



## technicks (Nov 4, 2008)

What about this one.http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000Z3U1P6/?tag=tec06d-20
Gets great reviews.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 4, 2008)

If price isn't a concern then this is the badass of them all!  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127243


----------



## niko084 (Nov 4, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> If price isn't a concern then this is the badass of them all!  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127243



All that extra money for a pre configured QOS...

Waste of money.


----------



## francis511 (Nov 4, 2008)

Belkin fsd8632. Has wireless-n , gigabit ethernet and a built-in modem. Pricey tho`.


----------



## francis511 (Nov 4, 2008)

Netgear wnr 854t. Gr8 router - cheap but no modem.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 4, 2008)

Both of those DLinks are awesome with the 169.99 Dlink being the best of the 2.  However, with the price of that one Linksys being 65 bucks, I wouldnt pass that up. Personally I prefer Dlink because I have the DIR 615 and its awesome (I could go for that DIR 655 though) but Netgears N routers seem to be pretty good as well.


----------



## EnglishLion (Nov 5, 2008)

Just bought myself one of these.  I'm very pleased with it - not too sure if you can get them in the US though...

http://www.gaming-router.com/


----------

